# Pensacola Pass



## wackwack (Oct 30, 2010)

Long time listener, first time caller. Fished the pass yesterday and managed to find some nice sized sheepshead in deeper water 50-60 ft. Only problem was we managed to find some catfish as well...and one slipped through the hand...amateur move. Be careful out there.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Ive had it happen but, only about 3/8 in went in me. Yanked it out and fished the rest of the day


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Ouch thats a good one


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Dayyuumm! Just made my stomach turn a flip.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

OUCH! I bet you won't let THAT happen again! Watch out for infection!


----------



## rguidroz (Jan 18, 2014)

Geez.....Thats no fun, how did you end up getting it out?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dammit son! That's a trip to the ER to get some serious antibiotics. Don't let it fester, it will get bad quick.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh and I have a piece of "catfish prozac" i.e. a small bat on the boat. On good whack puts them to sleep. They seem to wake up after a bit if you don't put all your arm into it. Makes unhooking them much easier.


----------



## wackwack (Oct 30, 2010)

We had to cut the fin off and pull the barb through the other end. Then a quick trip to the urgent care for some cleaning/antibiotics.


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Wow! What a picture. You were pierced through. Reminded me of Good Friday.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Ouch, make a fish hook look like a mosquito bite


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dzam. Side note, how is the pass on a weekday? Still like walmart parking lot?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay. Damn. Ouch. That hurts just looking at it. Dr. Marks recommendation is get it cleaned up good, plenty of antibiotics and then daily doses of Neosporin or Triple antibiotic. Each chased with at least the full glasses of Either Makers Mark 46 or Crown Royal.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Bleach will kill it.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Bet the kids learned a few new words after that happened!!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

thats gonna hurt bad.....


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

TY for that post....And of course you did the correct thing with medical care. I've seen 'em get bad, and I'm still dealing with the revenge of the sheepshead from putting frozen waste in the trash !!! lol Stay salty and ty again for that news on the pass.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

jaster said:


> Dzam. Side note, how is the pass on a weekday? Still like walmart parking lot?


I went out last Thursday to the pass. There were probably 30 boats or so but thinned out later morning. The bite was pretty solid in 55' of water but the current was ripping making it challenging. If you could get your bait down in the right spot, you got a bite. Most of the fish were over 20". Go for it!


----------

